# The Fit Over Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*http://youtu.be/nHwmGUAauVk*


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Shady Shooter.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I get strange looks when I wear mine.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

People keep telling me 'well I haven't seen one of those in awhile'
I just do a warning shot at their leg warmers and walk away.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> Shady Shooter.


*I Like that, The Shady Shooter. Watch out, DanKung just might copy that. I Hope So!*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

OK... Somebody needs to tell me who this Dan guy is that y'all keep talking about? Is he on this forum?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Is that Dan? He looks like the pneumatic spike killer from "No Country...."


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.triprince...ple/daniel-kung


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Uh huh, Jason. Don't think I didn't see what you did there.
L'Oreal.... Slingshots and hair care products? I guess looking cool while you're shooting is ok. I wear slingshades...

Are you gonna tell me who Dan is?
This is just making me look like a post junkie. Wait a minute, I do have lots of tubing, and spoons, and I talk about shooting a lot.
I need help.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

http://www.dankung.com/emart/


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry, Darrell. I hijacked yo thread. My bad. You can return the favor at your earliest convenience.

Sofreto, I never knew.... I feel like a numbnuts. Dan Kung...... Whatever.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

This is the best thread ever!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

THIS THREAD ROCKS !


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Is that Dan?


I'd RATHER not say.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Making fun of an ignant captain like that.... Why I never....
I'm calling Ron Kuby! Somma my civil right's done been violated... I'mma get you locked up in the Federal Reserve.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Every time I pull on a Thread something comes Apart!*


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah, the friendly sound of nonsensical banter, you guys are the hoot. I can hear the loons on the lake. Take care all.


----------

